# You have been around here a while if-



## greenmtnguy (Nov 12, 2017)

You have heard of Eagle
Remember DCbluesman, Gary Max, Ron Adams-banned, Joe Collazzo,
Big Rob, The Kennedys-Indypendance, Rifleman1776, Gin+Tonic.
Who else?


----------



## Silverado (Nov 12, 2017)

JohnnyCNC  (who I miss the most)
George (Arizona Pens)


----------



## skiprat (Nov 12, 2017)

Well...I have have spent a weekend with Eagle and his best friend Lou (DCBluesman) in DC........:wink:
....and I've had lunch with you and Charlie in New England.:biggrin:

Both very fond and memorable occasions:wink:

You've also been around a bit if you can remember the old original IAP Forum...
I remember all the locals going nuts while we were off air....thought the world had come to an end!!:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Nov 12, 2017)

You should add Skiprat to that list .... been here since 2006 ! .... and certainly belongs in the "memorables" list.

PenPal also .... since 2006.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 12, 2017)

Steven started Ratty on his world travel.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 12, 2017)

Dario was a great guy. Dfurlano, Cav... I'll think of more. 

Greeneyeblackcat (he stopped by a couple of weeks ago) RonMc, Texatdurango


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 12, 2017)

I talked to Gary Max a few weeks ago. He's the one that got me started turning pens. A few guys not on here are on Facebook, so that helps.

But I miss Hunter27 (Landon) the most. We had some great late night conversations.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 12, 2017)

For those who may not know, Hunter27, DCBluesman and Eagle have all passed away.

All under 60 years old


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 12, 2017)

Ed, thanks for the clarification, I was thinking that they all just gave up on pen turning. It's sad, they all were still fairly young. 
Len


----------



## larryc (Nov 12, 2017)

Penman1 is probably the one I miss most with his great advice and wry humor.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 12, 2017)

Anyone remember Tom McMillan? He used to drill a maple blank - say about 3/8 inch and fill the hole with 3/8 dowel of bloodwood or red heart, then carve the maple to reveal the red up under. 

I really liked those pens.

Oh and Tom Mullane? (I think that is his name but he posted under Old Griz, IIRC.


----------



## Scott (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh yes, I remember!  Thanks for the trip down memory lane!  One of the people I remember is Daniel Yourdon.  He was one of the first people through the door at the IAP.  We’re still friends on Facebook.

Scott.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Nov 13, 2017)

Cav ?Daniel ?


----------



## MDWine (Nov 13, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Oh and Tom Mullane? (I think that is his name but he posted under Old Griz, IIRC.


 
Yep, Old Griz, he also had a scroll saw pattern website.  It was he and Lou that got me started. I got caught in the middle when they had a "disagreement".


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 13, 2017)

Don't forget Yo Yo Spin ( Ed Davidson)!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 13, 2017)

And Anthony


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 13, 2017)

shadetree 1- shoeless joe


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 13, 2017)

Frank Fusco (Riffleman 1776) is over on Family Woodworking.  Don't know about the others..


----------



## KenV (Nov 13, 2017)

Frank still drops in from time to time.

Ed Davidson is still turning class AAAAA yo-yos, many with rose engine enhancements.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 13, 2017)

I was intrigued by Hank's description of Tom McMillan's technique, so I looked up an example. Here's a pen he entered in an IAP contest back in 2004 and his explanation of how he made it. Pretty cool!


	Slimline made from ebony and bloodwood.  I made the pen by first turning down a base wood of bloodwood to an even diameter. I drilled out a piece of ebony to that diameter and glued it over the bloodwood. I turned it to shape. Then I laid the pen out for a spiral cut. I cut the spiral by hand with a rasp. I made a loose diamond shaped centerband. For a finish I used CA with friction polish over it, and applied Renaissance Wax over that. The penholder is made of bloodwood with ebony posts.  The pen is held in place by magnets which I put in the top of the penholder.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 13, 2017)

Here's that pen holder that Tom McMillan made for that spiral pen - I should have included this pic in my previous post.


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Anyone remember Tom McMillan? He used to drill a maple blank - say about 3/8 inch and fill the hole with 3/8 dowel of bloodwood or red heart, then carve the maple to reveal the red up under.
> 
> I really liked those pens.
> 
> Oh and Tom Mullane? (I think that is his name but he posted under Old Griz, IIRC.



Tom Mullane passed away in 2013.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 13, 2017)

Good folks. Never met Eagle, but talked to him on the phone regularly. Lou as well. Was looking through a recumbent bike thing a while back and saw a yoyo-spin logo. Sent Ed an email and he responded. Gleaned a lot from some those guys.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 13, 2017)

I remember a dinner one night after the DC pen show...Lou (DCBluesman), the Kennedys, Dawn and Ed and I...wonderful company.  I got up and caught the waiter to try and pay the check (VERY small payment for all I learned from the group) and he told me it was already paid.  Get back to the table and Lou looks at me with his characteristic twinkle and says "not in my town, kid"....great people all.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 13, 2017)

longest back member I have met is Jon (GoodTurns)  

We went to prison together.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 13, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> longest back member I have met is Jon (GoodTurns)
> 
> We went to prison together.



Just gonna leave that here and see who comes up with a good story to go with it.

(and it's completely true)


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 13, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> longest back member I have met is Jon (GoodTurns)
> 
> We went to prison together.


 
It had to be when you guys saw Johnny play Folsom Prison Blues :biggrin: I seem to remember Goodturns mad a wrong turn and ended up in Alabama at Phil's Pen Studio. From there you guys loaded the car with  two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... and also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of Budweiser, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls.
Not that you needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can. And don't forget the part where you went through Bat Country . I'm sure that was an awesome trip!!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 13, 2017)

Now I know why you two have such nice teeth...... Will 'Cav' Cavanaugh was the prison dentist. :biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Nov 13, 2017)

Below is the pen that Tom McMillan had posted that intrigued me. I had forgotten about the one that Edgar posted. Thanks Edgar for posting that pen and holder.

The one below is not of maple (as I posted earlier) but it looks like olive wood and bloodwood.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=169410&stc=1&d=1510610973

Thanks Jeff for the update on "Old Griz". I miss the old fellows, and even some of our arguments.  :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Nov 13, 2017)

Here's a few more names that bring back memories.....some old , some recent but rare...

Brad...the bonkers chemist,
Jeff - Scrollmaster Workinforwood,
Derek - D Oliver...seems very quiet these days??,
UK's George Watkins - Best resin/wood caster on the planet, 
Amazing Steampunk Simon -Si90, 
Gerry Rhodes - cool dude, 
TerryF - Bomb disposal expert in S Africa, 
Charlie - NewEngland88....I really miss him and his humour, 
Dawn - PR Princess - excellent PR and always a smile
Wolftat - Neil Pabia and his late brother but forgive me, I forgot his name
Constant - cool in stainless...never did make that removable finial to convert to postable
JoeFyffe - Indy's Dad
Bruce Boone - stunning high tech craftsmanship
VisExp - Visual Expressions Keith Larrett - top dog with fine segmentations

And please help me on this one.....who was the guy that made world class pens mostly with a straight line ornamental lathe? He did a few videos where he carved a few silver pen barrels. 

I hope I haven't forgotten an old friend...:redface: Apologies in advance..:wink:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 13, 2017)

Neil had a tie to former military service and went on some sort of civilian venture I believe in Iraq. His twin brother died somewhat unexpectedly and Charlie is around-just not doing pens. I am in contact with him.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 13, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Below is the pen that Tom McMillan had posted that intrigued me. I had forgotten about the one that Edgar posted. Thanks Edgar for posting that pen and holder.
> 
> The one below is not of maple (as I posted earlier) but it looks like olive wood and bloodwood.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=169410&stc=1&d=1510610973
> ...



Thanks for posting that one, Hank. I'm going to have to try that technique.

Do you know what he used to carve the cross in that one? He did a beautiful job on that.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 13, 2017)

Edgar said:


> leehljp said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the pen that Tom McMillan had posted that intrigued me. I had forgotten about the one that Edgar posted. Thanks Edgar for posting that pen and holder.
> ...



I am think he used a thin rat tail (rasp) file then fine sandpaper. 

It seems like I remember him doing the spiral the same way and I couldn't believe that he did that so consistently by hand. I could be wrong.


----------



## mark james (Nov 13, 2017)

skiprat said:


> J
> And please help me on this one.....who was the guy that made world class pens mostly with a straight line ornamental lathe? He did a few videos where he carved a few silver pen barrels.
> 
> I hope I haven't forgotten an old friend...:redface: Apologies in advance..:wink:



Are you thinking of Rich L...

Prototypes and Custom Work


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 13, 2017)

Neil's brother was Johnny Jarheaded. RIP


----------



## thewishman (Nov 13, 2017)

skiprat said:


> And please help me on this one.....who was the guy that made world class pens mostly with a straight line ornamental lathe? He did a few videos where he carved a few silver pen barrels.
> 
> I hope I haven't forgotten an old friend...:redface: Apologies in advance..:wink:



Rich L

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/new-processes-new-pen-pic-heavy-long-102731/

(Mark is a faster typer):redface:


----------



## thewishman (Nov 13, 2017)

I met Rich Littlestone at the Ohio Pen show, several times over the years. He is the nicest guy and helped me with some questions. 

His website: Argent Blue


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 13, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Edgar said:
> 
> 
> > leehljp said:
> ...



I have no idea of his method, but I have made some similar blanks.  I turned both the inside blank and outside blank.  Then I carved out the design on the outside blank using a Dremel with a small round burr, then smoothed the edges etc. with popsicle sticks with glued on sandpaper.  Then glued the inside blank in.   Plan on breaking a few if you get in a hurry, patience is your best friend.


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 13, 2017)

I have read numerous references to Eagle and Russ Fairfield.  Were they one and the same?


----------



## magpens (Nov 13, 2017)

The link, cited several times above, does not work for me ....

I get "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

I like "history" so would like to view that link .... can somebody check, please .... and if you know the correct link, please let me know or post it here.  Thanks.


----------



## magpens (Nov 13, 2017)

In addition to the people mentioned and those in Skip's list, there was a person with a Japanese-like username. . He made a lot of colorful ornate wood pens and posted frequently .

Anyone remember ?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 13, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> I have read numerous references to Eagle and Russ Fairfield.  Were they one and the same?



No, completely different personalities. :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 14, 2017)

magpens said:


> In addition to the people mentioned and those in Skip's list, there was a person with a Japanese-like username. . He made a lot of colorful ornate wood pens and posted frequently .
> 
> Anyone remember ?



Hank Lee maybe?


----------



## skiprat (Nov 14, 2017)

Who remembers Jay Pickens? IIRC one of his best pens was on the front page when I joined. He was really the first master of the modified slim line. 
This thread is making me feel old but also very guilty that I can't remember all the names that inspired me. :redface:


----------



## magpens (Nov 14, 2017)

> Hank Lee maybe?



No. . His user name had a "Fuku" or an "Oya" or a "Yama" in it.


----------



## magpens (Nov 14, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Who remembers Jay Pickens? IIRC one of his best pens was on the front page when I joined. He was really the first master of the modified slim line.
> This thread is making me feel old but also very guilty that I can't remember all the names that inspired me. :redface:



It would be nice to have a record of all the pens and pen-makers that have been represented on the front page.

Does anyone know if such a record exists and, if so, whether it is accessible ?


----------



## MDWine (Nov 14, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> I have read numerous references to Eagle and Russ Fairfield.  Were they one and the same?


 
They are not.

Russ had a website, and developed a process for the "Russ-Line" slimline modification.

I don't remember Eagle's name, but I was a member only a short time when he passed away.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 14, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> I have read numerous references to Eagle and Russ Fairfield.  Were they one and the same?


No different people.  Russ made wonderful pens and was so willing to share his knowledge.  There are a couple of you-tubes that he made still online.  I have one of his pens where he converted a Perfect into a single blank.  Really nice man


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 14, 2017)

Johnny CNC made great bushings and did some work with aluminum blanks and pens.  Remember all of these guys from when the forum first started before it updated and also many were on The Pen Shop, the other forum that closed after a few years.


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2017)

No mention of Smitty yet. Colourful character.
I've been around long enough to see Roy Robaldo create Classic Nib and PSI move from "traditional" pen kits to gimmicky ones.
And oh yah, who could forget the toenail clippings. 
Did Jeff start the forum with a head of hair?


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 14, 2017)

Who remembers Indypendance's original name???? 


O.K. it was MLK Woodworking. Mike and Linda Kennedy


----------



## mark james (Nov 14, 2017)

MDWine said:


> BURLMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I have read numerous references to Eagle and Russ Fairfield.  Were they one and the same?
> ...



I believe it was William Presavage ???  But here is a link to one of the most viewed pens in the SOYP forum.

Note:  "Eagle" had 2 (I believe) IAP posting names, due to... issues :wink:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/pentarsia-15888/


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 14, 2017)

EBorraga said:


> Who remembers Indypendance's original name????
> 
> 
> O.K. it was MLK Woodworking. Mike and Linda Kennedy



Now IPD Mr. & IPD Mrs.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 14, 2017)

Bev Polmanteer ... the crafty lady. She is the one that started the thread "what do you look like?"


----------



## leehljp (Nov 14, 2017)

This is a great History Class for pen turning! And this is only part of the story. I know there were lots of personal trials and errors and differences of opinions  well before this forum was started.


----------



## KenV (Nov 14, 2017)

magpens;1950780

It would be nice to have a record of all the pens and pen-makers that have been represented on the front page.

Does anyone know if such a record exists and said:
			
		

> The fine print under the front page photo point to the galleries.   2007 on


----------



## Huzzah (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven't seen Fangar mentioned.  I believe he was one of the first to turn aluminum and powder coat it.  He also had a unique style of bottle stoppers if I remember correctly.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2017)

Burlman 
Eagle and Russ are 2 different people. I never knew Russ.
Eagle's real name is William Edward Prisavage.
I'm pretty sure his screen name was ctEaglesc.
Here's a link to one of his handmade blanks:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/one-kind-23933/

Eagle was someone you got along with or you didn't--I'm not sure there was a middle ground :biggrin:
He was both a wild man and a loyal friend.
He loved to talk and argue and share his thoughts.
A man named Alvin got me interested in turning but it was Eagle's pens which got me interested in pen making when I saw them in Orlando at KnotHaid's BBQ.

There are many great people and pen makers here (past and present) but I personally believe Eagle to be the most innovative blank maker this craft had ever witnessed.
All of Eagle's "CNC" work was done by hand.

I can think of one other missing member: Bernie "Brokenbit " Tanner.
I haven't spoken with Bernie in some time.
I know his health was giving him a bad time and I don't know if he's still with us.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 14, 2017)

Huzzah said:


> I haven't seen Fangar mentioned.  I believe he was one of the first to turn aluminum and powder coat it.  He also had a unique style of bottle stoppers if I remember correctly.



My memory may be wrong, but I also seem to recall that while he did not "invent" the CA finish, Fangar did much to advance it.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Who remembers Jay Pickens? IIRC one of his best pens was on the front page when I joined. He was really the first master of the modified slim line.
> This thread is making me feel old but also very guilty that I can't remember all the names that inspired me. :redface:



I remember a pen that Jay made that involved brass shell casings that were cut away, like a filigree.  Beautiful!

And, if you’re old, what am I?

Scott.


----------



## jeff (Nov 19, 2017)

Curly said:


> Did Jeff start the forum with a head of hair?



I believe I did!


----------



## Curly (Nov 19, 2017)

jeff said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > Did Jeff start the forum with a head of hair?
> ...



Who would have thought that running and owning a forum would cause baldness?


----------



## PostalBob (Nov 19, 2017)

*Big Rob*



greenmtnguy said:


> You have heard of Eagle
> Remember DCbluesman, Gary Max, Ron Adams-banned, Joe Collazzo,
> Big Rob, The Kennedys-Indypendance, Rifleman1776, Gin+Tonic.
> Who else?



Is this the same Big Rob from Delaware?  Postal bob from NJ


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 19, 2017)

PostalBob said:


> greenmtnguy said:
> 
> 
> > You have heard of Eagle
> ...



That would be him.


----------

